# Sending a PM



## compo (18 Apr 2014)

Please help! I cannot recall how to send a PM. I have done it before but I just cannot do it now. Can someone please set me right. I must be going senile. Thanks.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2014)

Look at the top right hand side of the, page. See inbox. Click on that. Input persons name and give the thread a name. Type message and create message at the bottom. Bingo


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2014)

compo said:


> Please help! I cannot recall how to send a PM. I have done it before but I just cannot do it now. Can someone please set me right. I must be going senile. Thanks.


Click on the person's avatar, then start a conversation


----------



## compo (18 Apr 2014)

Thanks Welsh Dragon. I new it was simple but my mind just went totally blank!


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2014)

You can do it both ways.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2014)

compo said:


> Thanks Welsh Dragon. I new it was simple but my mind just went totally blank!



Your welcome. Happens to me all the time.


----------



## compo (18 Apr 2014)

Sorry folks, I am missing something here. The PM form wouldn't accept the person's name. Is there a particular format it has to be inputted?

I click on the avatar of the person to whom I wish to send a message to and it goes to their profile page. I cannot see a thing about "Start a Conversation". I can only see the bit about posting to their profile page, which of course is not private.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2014)

Try @compo


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2014)

Wrong Info. Just type in welsh dragon a small box should appear with my name to show you its correct, then give the pm a name.


----------



## compo (18 Apr 2014)

It's OK, I think I sussed it, thanks. For some reason, when I put the recipients name in the box the drop down list of names didn't appear. I just tried again and it did.

I tried the @ prefix and it made no difference, maybe for the same reason as no drop down box.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Apr 2014)

compo said:


> It's OK, I think I sussed it, thanks. For some reason, when I put the recipients name in the box the drop down list of names didn't appear. I just tried again and it did.
> 
> I tried the @ prefix and it made no difference, maybe for the same reason as no drop down box.


No idea why you didn't get the drop-down box, but you don't need the @ thing. That's for when you're alerting a poster about something that's relevant to them.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No idea why you didn't get the drop-down box, but you don't need the @ thing. That's for when you're alerting a poster about something that's relevant to them.


Yeah. My mistake. Now sorted.


----------



## DancingDad (26 Sep 2014)

Have looked at the instructions in this thread but so far with no luck. I don't seem to get the option to type anything into the inbox pop up when it appears. Clicking on a person's avatar as described above is no better. Is this because I am a relatively new and inactive member so far or am I missing something?


----------



## Mo1959 (26 Sep 2014)

DancingDad said:


> Have looked at the instructions in this thread but so far with no luck. I don't seem to get the option to type anything into the inbox pop up when it appears. Clicking on a person's avatar as described above is no better. Is this because I am a relatively new and inactive member so far or am I missing something?


When you click on the person you want to PM,s avatar there should be a box comes up and the second option along has Start a Conversation.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2014)

DancingDad said:


> Have looked at the instructions in this thread but so far with no luck. I don't seem to get the option to type anything into the inbox pop up when it appears. Clicking on a person's avatar as described above is no better. Is this because I am a relatively new and inactive member so far or am I missing something?



You haven't posted enough for the PM feature to open up for you.


----------



## Shaun (26 Sep 2014)

DancingDad said:


> Have looked at the instructions in this thread but so far with no luck. I don't seem to get the option to type anything into the inbox pop up when it appears. Clicking on a person's avatar as described above is no better. Is this because I am a relatively new and inactive member so far or am I missing something?



It's part of our anti-spam measures - we don't allow brand new members to start conversations. You can received them, but sending will kick in once you've got a few more posts under your belt.


----------



## DancingDad (27 Sep 2014)

Thanks – thought it might be that...


----------



## Dannz (4 Nov 2016)

I'm newbie who got stuck on this too. How many posts are needed?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Nov 2016)

Dannz said:


> I'm newbie who got stuck on this too. How many posts are needed?


Can't remember, but if you are in a hurry why not tag (@ followed by username) the member you want to contact and ask him/her to pm you?


----------



## Dannz (5 Nov 2016)

Many thanks for this suggestion - meanwhile I got there just by adding more posts. 8 is certainly enough - it may be less - e.g. 5.


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Nov 2016)

welsh dragon said:


> You can do it both ways.



I thought that was Ms Goodbody's speciality


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Nov 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> I thought that was Ms Goodbody's speciality




How dare you. that kind of talk could get you into terrible trouble here.  you will have to ask @Fnaar about that anyway. he is the expert so to speak.


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Nov 2016)

welsh dragon said:


> How dare you. that kind of talk could get you into terrible trouble here.  you will have to ask @Fnaar about that anyway. he is the expert so to speak.



My apologies, I usually tag Fnaar, and had forgotten the return to the fold


----------

